# was machen die stars von früher , heute ???



## BPOWDER (29. Juni 2006)

wollte mal fragen ob einer weiss was so leute wie stefan schlie , raimund raschkowski , chris noelle , gerd merkel , jesus hurtado , olli scheffler , andreas krome oder das hooger booger team heute so machen . trialen die noch ???
aktiv ??

bin mal gespannt auf eure antwoten .


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nur was Stefan Schlie macht, und zwar fährt er eigentlich nur noch Show. Jesus hab ich nur in einem anderen Zusammenhang gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BPOWDER (29. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Jesus hab ich nur in einem anderen Zusammenhang gehört



in welchem zusammenhang denn ????


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juni 2006)

na die Kirche


----------



## BPOWDER (29. Juni 2006)

jesus hurtado hat 1995 die weltmeisterschaft in grossheubach gewonnen . gewonnen ist falsch gesagt , er hat die konkurenz stehen gelassen .


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

Endlich maln interessanter thread! 

Mich würd ja mal interessieren, was die Marques Brothers machen? War früher öfters mal bei denen und bin mit denen trialen gewesen... aber hab seit Jahren nix mehr von denen gehört. Wohnen die noch in der alten Schule in Emmendingen/Wagenstadt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juni 2006)

wer sind die Brüder. Ich hab noch nie was von denen gehört


----------



## BPOWDER (29. Juni 2006)

die marques brüder sind doch bekannt . keinen schimmer wer die sind . ich kann mich nur noch daran erinnern das ich olliver scheffler und andreas krome ( beide für gt gefahren mit rey zusammen ) das letzte mal in aschaffenburg so um das jahr 2000 rum gesehen habe . da haben die eine show gefahren bei einem autohaus .


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> wer sind die Brüder. Ich hab noch nie was von denen gehört



tsssss.......junge leute halt........


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

Scheffler und Kromer sind nach GT für Rotwild, Rocky Mountain und Scott gefahren, keine Ahnung ob die jetz immer noch für letztere fahren.

Der Paolo Marques is u.a. zweimaliger Weltmeister, wenn ich mich nich irre. Sein Bruder, der Victor, war auch sehr erfolgreich. Die beiden waren übrigens die vom Hooger Booger Team (zusammen mit Chris Noelle)... sind später dann für Scott gefahren (BikeProTeam), zusammen mit Manuel aka "ich fahr in ner niedrigeren Klasse, um Pokale abzuräumen" Kaletta, Jojo Pfahler, Jens Gangloff usw... 







Und die haben auch des tolle 20" hier rausgebracht


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Juni 2006)

das ist das Scott Point Zero, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

jo


----------



## kingspohla (29. Juni 2006)

bist du das chris?


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

Jo, des war 1997 oder so lol


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Juni 2006)

Herr Marques wohnt in Herbolzheim wie ich gehört habe, is ca. 20 km von Emmendingen entfernt.

Letztes Jahr hab ich Paolo selbst in Emmendingen gesehn beim Trialen...

Kann mich ja mal erkundigen...


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

Ah cool, der lebt also noch  Kannst ihm ja n Gruß vom Chris aus München ausrichten - falls er mich noch kennt


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Juni 2006)

Sollte ich ihn ma antreffen tu ich das!

Wohne selbst 10 Minuten von Emmendingen entfernt, bin auch oft da, also stehen die Chancen gar net schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2006)

cool, dann fahr doch mal zur Kenzingerstrasse 8 oder so. Da ham die Marques und die andern Jungs glaub ich mal gewohnt, wenn ich mich nich irre... kuck mal ob da noch jemand in der alten Schule wohnt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Juni 2006)

Die gute alte Zeit... 

Kann mich noch gut an Jesus, ich hab die Füße anders, Hurtado erinnern


----------



## TheBASStian (30. Juni 2006)

BPOWDER schrieb:
			
		

> jesus hurtado hat 1995 die weltmeisterschaft in grossheubach gewonnen . gewonnen ist falsch gesagt , er hat die konkurenz stehen gelassen .




Konkurrenz!
von concurrere.


----------



## trialsrider (30. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Konkurrenz!
> von concurrere.



ALTAR HASsT DÜS BALT? Lasz doch die Leude schreben wie soi wollen!
in jedem verdamten threat leße ich deine Verbeserungs vorschlage! 
hör auf damit!


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Juni 2006)

also der gerd merkel der arbeitet ganz normal in seinem gelernetn beruf als kfz mechaniker. nebenbei fährt er noch motorradtrial bei uns im verein. fürs fahrrad hat er paar kilo zu viel  

der schlie fährt proffesionell shows und hat studiert bwl und macht jetzt mit einem aus taiwan zusammen bikeparts. übrigends gar nicht mal so schlecht das alu ritzel von ihm fahr ich auch, ist sehr leicht und stabil


der kromer macht www.andikromer.de shows und fahrtechnik

der noelle hat irgendwas studiert mit grafik und so und hat paar filme und fotos gemacht und wohnt in berlin www.chrisnoelle.com

und der hurtado, der wir bestimmt versuchen sich die fahrweise mit waagrechten pedalen anzulernen


----------



## GrauerPanther (30. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ALTAR HASsT DÜS BALT? Lasz doch die Leude schreben wie soi wollen!
> in jedem verdamten threat leße ich deine Verbeserungs vorschlage!
> hör auf damit!



Du hast doch genau so'n Schaden, Du bekennender Legastheniker.
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## TheBASStian (30. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ALTAR HASsT DÜS BALT? Lasz doch die Leude schreben wie soi wollen!
> in jedem verdamten threat leße ich deine Verbeserungs vorschlage!
> hör auf damit!


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2006)

kommt mal wieder runter, mann!


----------



## trialsrider (30. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

>



tjaaa....da traust du dich wohl nicht ran mich zu verbessern!


----------



## locdog (30. Juni 2006)

ich find's gut was der thebasstian macht, solange er dabei keinen derb anschnauzt "du Analphabet" usw. 
Da lern nicht nur ich dabei, wen er die dicksten Brocken rauskramt ,,,echt klasse weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (30. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Manuel Kaletta



Der fährt gelegentlich mal SDM und DM Master.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## bertieeee (1. Juli 2006)

ich würd mal gern wissen was der bruno arnold macht?


----------



## tommytrialer (1. Juli 2006)

es wurde mal erzählt er hat aufgehört und wäre bäcker

aber bei der seite von den mbk teamfahrern steht er als fahrer drauf
http://www.tmshow.net/ dann auf race und dann auf team ist ein bild von ihm drin


----------



## trialbock (1. Juli 2006)

Poulo beim Soultrial auf dem Emmendinger AMC 






Das war Oktober 2004 

Nach 1 JAhr Trialpause hatte er noch ein Bombiges Gleichgewicht ..der Wahnsinn





Auf dem AMC waren schon einige Wettkämpfe ist grad 10 minuten fussmarsch von mir .... leider ist der AMC nix mehr für trialer .
mehr ne unkraut deponie .Echt Schade


----------



## roborider (1. Juli 2006)

Was für ein Rahmen ist das?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Juli 2006)

Der Rahmen müsst ein Stalla&Dittrich sein, für die waren die Emmendinger Buben damals unterwegs....

Und der Bruno Arnold hat nach einer Pause wieder mit dem Trial angefangen und ist letztes Jahr sogar irgendwo einen Indoor mitgefahren.... EC oder WC, weiß nicht mehr genau..


----------



## tommytrialer (1. Juli 2006)

der ist bei dem indoor trial in marseille mitgefahren, da dürfen aber glaube ich nur fahrer mitfahren bzw werden eingeladen die schonmal weltmeister waren


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Juli 2006)

Öhler ist auch mitgefahren, er hat mir von Bruno Arnold erzählt, also muss der Modus irgendwie anders gewesen sein. Ansonsten erinnert mich der Bruno immer ein wenig an den Berberich... Mal gut gewesen, dann lange Pause und jetzt wieder ein bisschen Trialen...


----------

